# Vejstrup Open 2011



## Carrot (Apr 2, 2011)

Just some results:

Megaminx:
Odder - 1:10.82 avg, 1:02.30 single
Karina - 1:11.81 avg (second fastest female in the world, so I guess that deserves some credit?)

Pyraminx:
Odder - 2.36 single and 4.51 avg ((DNF), 6.08+, (2.36), 4.19, 3.25)

Odder won 3x3x3(lol!?? how did that happen??), Frank won 3x3x3 OH, Henrik won 2x2x2

Henrik got his second sub 20 OH single and Frank made a 13.xx avg in the first round of 3x3x3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 2, 2011)

Odder said:


> Just some results:
> 
> Megaminx:
> Odder - 1:10.82 avg, 1:02.30 single
> ...


 
Video of pyraminx single?


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Apr 2, 2011)

New WR?? Congratulations Oscar!!WR video filmed?


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 2, 2011)

Frank got a video on his phone


----------

